# Sundown V2 NS 12 Box Spec needed



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Need Box recommendation size for 2 NS v2 12s
Jeep Grand Cherokee
3500D amplifier

Customer wants a LOUD street beater system


----------

